# British Shorthair Bi-Coloured Pattern Standard



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction? I am looking for BSH Bi-Coloured pattern standards. I have consulted Google but have not found any definitive answer on what the standard is regarding the ideal distribution of white/ colour in bi-coloureds for the British Shorthair.

Any pointers would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't want to read and run  I could point you in the direction of an Oriental Bi-Colour standard but no help with BSH sorry


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

BSH said:


> I wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction? I am looking for BSH Bi-Coloured pattern standards. I have consulted Google but have not found any definitive answer on what the standard is regarding the ideal distribution of white/ colour in bi-coloureds for the British Shorthair.
> 
> Any pointers would be appreciated. Thank you.


taylorbaby's bsh who has just had kittens is a blue bi colour perhaps she can help you.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Bsh,

Check out pages 49 and 52 of the British BAC breed policy. There is a handy diagram of the perfect bi-colour and a description to give you a guideline.
http://www.britishshorthairbac.moonfruit.com/download/i/mark_dl/u/4007874873/4542050497/First%20Draft%20v1.5%20for%20BAC%20WEBSITE%20Password.pdf

Generally the show cat has from one third white but no more than 50% White. The solid colour should be free from ghost markings with no stray white hairs.

Ideally you're looking for symmetrical facial markings and saddle and a full white collar. The tail should be solid in your main colour. It's a very difficult pattern to get spot on so allowances are made with regards to pattern (especially for cats of good British type). My personal preference is for type over pattern anyway!

Hope that helps!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anytime!


----------

